# pics of hive in a basement i removed yesterday



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

I got a call from a person who had a hive entering there house through the floor at there front door, a bit inconvenient to say the least, i went down yesterday & although it is late in the yr for a removal to be sucessful they had to have it gone, so now its all in boxes set at there front door until tonight when i go back to bring them home. very nice hive with allot of brood
feeding heavily for the next month should set them up good for the winter, as i took all the comb & tied it into frames , so just a little repair & they are back in business. the hive was very gentle considering what was going on, it was a good removal as far as removals go.
hope you all enjoy the pics


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Great pics Rick! Thanks for sharing. Bet the homeowners were thrilled. Hope the hive does well.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

What I do not under stand is ,, why do they wait so long ...????
are they blind and don't see bees coming and going ????
I mean a hive like that is not from a week ....


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

it is certainly not from a week, the hive has been there for a yr, 
the house was vacant for most of that due to a death in the family, & the daughter has just moved into it.
it of course would have been far better to have moved it back in early June, but with a good feeding plan they should do just fine.
it still amazes me how docile these bees are. they would barely move with heavy smoke, i had to brush them off on the thickest part so i could see which way the comb was running before scraping.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

By color of the comb and amount I find it hard to believe it was not a this spring swarm. If some one knew they were there a year ago they should have found a bee keeper then not a year latter.

I have found in the removals we have did 95% of the girls are gentil despite their home being destroyed. We also have never smoked them.

 Al


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

The daughter that lives in the house now assured me they were there last yr, i'm thinking it was a late swarm & only survived because they were in the basement & it wasn't cold at all, all winter because they were in a heated house.
I'm not sure if you can tell from the pics, it is a double wide with that plastic sheeting covering the entire ceiling, they had to spend ALOT of time clearing insulation & plastic out of their way before building new comb.
i didn't take any pics before i cleared the stuff totally out of the way , but there were 1 foot holes chewed out of the plastic all that was left was the thin wires that held the piece together.
I went back last night & moved the hive home & just went out to check on it, they appear to be moving around good, there is alot of debris on the bottom board , im sure they are cleaning up the wax & attaching it to the frames, i just got the feeder ready & another deep box framed ready it will be installed tomorrow & they will be heavy fed for the next month so they build up good.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Amazing! Great pics.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Cool!!!!


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

I am always amazed to see feral hives, so beautiful! Enjoy the honey!


----------



## Conniperous (Mar 17, 2009)

I love this! Thank you for posting!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Gracias! I always love to see wild hives. Absolutely amazing little critters!


----------

